# keeping your clutches cooler



## sasquach (May 8, 2012)

I have seen a lot of people talking about their clutches getting hot and having belt issues. I was thinking about those small electric superchargers u can get off eBay. and out it on ether the inlet or outlet boot on the clutch cover to help bring more air into or help get the hot air out of the clutch case. just seeing what everyone's opinion on that would be. thanks.

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

This could go for any other brand of atv like brutes to i just put it in here.


----------



## RawDogin (Feb 3, 2013)

idk...might be like the turbo kit on eBay for brutes. might be a little more to it than what it seems. im runnin 28" OL2 and a red secondary and i never have a problem with my belt or clutches and we do some hard riding


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a thread about it somewhere. I've seen it done. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

29.5 law2's on my max, 30 Backs on my bud's XMR, 28" backs on his wife's XT, & 31" laws on jrpro130's gade - all just running typical belt snorkels & no excessive heat problems. 

No reason to over-complicate things when it's not neccessary.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> 29.5 law2's on my max, 30 Backs on my bud's XMR, 28" backs on his wife's XT, & 31" laws on jrpro130's gade - all just running typical belt snorkels & no excessive heat problems.
> 
> No reason to over-complicate things when it's not neccessary.


Agreed, been running 31 laws on my gade for quite some time now, and even tried 29.5 OL2s on it for a good hard 12hr ride and never had any heat issues with clutches...and i'm running 1.5" belt snorks on the gade.


----------

